# Favorite Chicken?



## MochaBean04 (Oct 2, 2005)

what is your favorite kinda of breading for your chicken?  lol i know weird question.

mine is the flour with Bayou spice (Emeril's)  with salt pepper garlic seasoning

eggs with milk and a little hot sauce

bread crumbs with more bayou slat pepper garlic

in middle of bakin i pour hot sauce butter mixture over it 

very spicy but very good


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 2, 2005)

Paula Deans recipe for fried chicken.....its amazing!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 2, 2005)

I soak mine in buttermilk with some salt and chili flakes in it. Then just your usual flour and fried. Mmmmm.


----------



## Turkeyman (Oct 2, 2005)

Paula Deen's Southern Fried Chicken is awesome!

Another one is take the chicken, coat it in parmesan cheese, then in egg, and then in italian breadcrumbs. Sear on both sides and then place on a cookie sheet with sauce + mozarella cheese. Finally, pop into a 400 degree oven for about 25-30 minutes and weee!


----------



## luvs (Oct 2, 2005)

i like batter dipped chicken.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 2, 2005)

buttermilk marinade (with hot sauce), then crushed corn flakes and parmesan cheese... unbelievable!


----------



## mamabear (Oct 10, 2005)

All I have ever done is flour it with salt, pepper, and paprika in the flour. I might try one of these other methods, though.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2005)

For pan frying or baking pounded chicken breasts (scallopine), I like a 50/50 mixture of panko and grated parmesan, S & P.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2005)

That is my choice as well Andy! On occasion I might add some cayenne as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> That is my choice as well Andy! On occasion I might add some cayenne as well.


 
I can't give away ALL my secrets!


----------



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> For pan frying or baking pounded chicken breasts (scallopine), I like a 50/50 mixture of panko and grated parmesan, S & P.


 
What is panko? I work in a major grocery store, and have never heard of it.


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 11, 2005)

I like to take Hot 'n Spicey Chees-its and crush them up.  Soak the chicken pieces overnight in buttermilk, drain well and roll in the crushed crackers.  Bake at 350 degrees F for about 26 minutes for boneless and about 42 - 45 minutes for bone in.

This is wonderful with pork chops, turkey, duck, and cheaper cuts of beef, also.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 11, 2005)

mamabear said:
			
		

> What is panko? I work in a major grocery store, and have never heard of it.


panko is a type of bread crumbs, they are much chunkier than the ones you are used to, thus when it is fried it produces a very crunchy exterior with more body.  They are Japanese products, so you might want to check around the ethnic food section, if you can't find it there try a special shop specializes in imported/international foods.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Chicken dipped in flour with s/p, sm amount of poultry spice then egg wash and flour mixture again. Also any hot spicy chicken.


----------



## Constance (Oct 11, 2005)

Same as Thumper....seasoned flour, egg/milk, seasoned flour.


----------

